# Graco Bulldog



## scpainting (Sep 13, 2008)

i have a graco bulldog 33:1 new packings, it hangs up on the downstroke. sometimes you can hit it just right and it will stroke. anyone experience this problem? Is there a fix? is it worth keeping?


----------



## scpainting (Sep 13, 2008)

fed ex delivered . i will put a new trip rod in it in the morning, i hate junk on the jobsite.


----------

